# Sandfleas and Mullet



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Is their as season for sandfleas? I know the mullet run in the fall, but isn't their also a spring mullet run?


----------



## Flightle (Mar 15, 2007)

Pat,

Welcome back! I just had my first successful sand flea scoop but it came at the Canaveral National Seashore. I feel your pain because I live right here with you in Port Orange and our beaches just don't seem to contain fleas. I did notice that Bethune Beach contains the same kind of sand as C.N.S. so I bet the fleas are there. 

It must be our sand. I wonder how much of our sand comes from beach restoration?

-Forest


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Port Orange...im quite envious..was there two weeks ago visitin sister and brotherin law and went red fishin down in mosquito lagoon...forget sand fleas....hit the lagoon!!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sandfleas*

I have yet to find any sandfleas. You're right about Daytona having none. I might go surf fishing soon north of Ormond and while there check for sand fleas.


----------



## Flightle (Mar 15, 2007)

Pat,

We need to fish together man. Shoot me your cell phone number via private message or email me at Flightle AT Gmail dot com 

If you're interested....

-Forest


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

We normally get Fleas off the beach in Ponce in Late summer thru early Winter, by the handful. Last year was the best year I have seen by far, there were thousands!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Sand Fleas*

Where at Ponce? Right there near the jetty?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*sand fles*

in the sand  
from the aprouch north 
is where i found them last year
late summer 

hope that helps pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

We normally get them in the sand on the beach between Sunglow Pier and the last set of Dimucci condos just past the North Turn restaurant. They will be in about 1/4 inch of water, and as it receeds you will see a bunch of small V's made by their two antennaes as the water washes out past them. Wherever you see a lot of V's, scoop into the sand and you will find white gold


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to thread hi-jack but..

I just noticed you guys are from the Daytona area. I just started fishing again about a month ago. I've went out to Sunglow like 3 times now, gotten like 10 Blues and a 4 small small Blacktips. If anyone is intrested in sharing some knowledge and BS'in one day at the pier let me know. Looking for some helpful knowledge to improve my fishing.

Where would you guys suggest getting bait? I usually just buy the frozen mullet at the pier, it works but I'm sure if I had some live mullet's or something it would be much better. Should I just go buy one of those 5 gallon bucket lid bait wells?

Thanks guys, hit me up with a PM or something.


----------

